# Trailer Tongue Weight Scale



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

With all the talk about adjusting WDH's based on varying loads, I was curious as to how many of you wing it and how many actually _weigh_ the trailer at the tongue. I was looking through the Draw Tite book at work today, reading up on their dual cam sway and the P3 and came across this little guy:










Its a Trailer Tongue Scale. Seems like a must have to me... Price is a little more than I'd wanna pay, seen it from $140 up to $180.00 in places online.

Ther is a demo video for it here:

http://www.etrailer.com/tv_demo_towing_pro...scale_5780.aspx

Discuss!!!

Russ


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I bought mine directly from Sherline. Some cool info here. Tasks out the guesswork. Comes in handy after a mod and dailing in WD tension.

One site priced it at ~$99 shipping not included.

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

I have one use it all the time works good. I got it from northern tool online


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

You can get them on ebay for a little over 100. I have seen a few used ones for under 100 in the past. I don't have one but this might have rekindled that fire.

I always thought it would be a good idea to get one and rent it out. Maybe if someone on this site wanted to do a baseline measurement then rent it for $10 or something. Nothing to get rich but lower the cost of the product and help other outbackers out. I bet you could walk around an RV park and get it paid for in an hour. Just a thought.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Now I'm thinking about it too. I just pulled off our two Trojan 125 6volt batteries (66 lbs each) since we're not camping for a few months and refilled the two propane tanks. Those four items alone weigh 236 lbs combind! Each propane tank weighed in @ 52 lbs full. Now I'm real curious on what the actual tongue weight is on my trailer. I was thinking it was in the 850 - 900 lb range, I might be low in my guess. I may have to get one of these as my bathroom scale won't handle that much weight!


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> I bought mine directly from Sherline. Some cool info here. Tasks out the guesswork. Comes in handy after a mod and dailing in WD tension.


Can it be used to determine the weight on the ball or effective tongue weight after adjusting the WD bars? I imagine it could, but I'm not sure how---can you weigh it unhitched, and then hitched, and then subtract? Or is there no way to get a valid weight when it's hitched to the truck?


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

A coworker has a tongue scale that goes into the TV receiver and you lower the TT tongue onto it. He paid about $125 for it. Senzbar 

I figured out that one of my first trips, I have well over 1000lb of tongue weight (this unit only measures up to 1000lbs). I had not gotten the tongue jack off of the ground before it hit 1000lb. I have since started to load my OB a little different. I keep thinking about getting one of my own so I can customize my loadout.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

russk42 said:


> I bought mine directly from Sherline. Some cool info here. Tasks out the guesswork. Comes in handy after a mod and dialing in WD tension.


Can it be used to determine the weight on the ball or effective tongue weight after adjusting the WD bars? I imagine it could, but I'm not sure how---can you weigh it unhitched, and then hitched, and then subtract? Or is there no way to get a valid weight when it's hitched to the truck?
[/quote]

Russ

The post supplied with the scale for directly measuring the tongue weight at the coupler. I use this number to double check my calculations. When I have used it to reset the WD after a mod put the cup on the scale. This will fit the trailer jack.

Use all safety precaution: chocks in place, level ground, noone in the trailer, etc., etc., etc.

Method: 
Measure the distance from ground to receiver. (Any point that is easy will do.) 
Hitch up withOUT loading WD bars.
Place scale under jack and crank-up to unhitched height. Be very exact. 
Record weight. Adjust bars until scale reads a little less than one-third of this weight. 
Raise jack. Remove scale.
The jack weight equals the coupler weight times the ratio of the distances to the shackle.

Say you measure 15 feet to the coupler and 14 feet to the jack then the ratio of 15/14 = ~1.071428. Add about a 7% to direct measurement to get the expected jack weight.

The rule of thirds:
The WD bars should throw one third to the TV front axle and one third back to the TT axles, leaving one third on the TV rear axle. I've never tried to figure out the exact rear axle load. I was happy when I got a 1" squat front and rear on the TV.

Feel free to PM me.

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jtbmoore said:


> You can get them on ebay for a little over 100. I have seen a few used ones for under 100 in the past. I don't have one but this might have rekindled that fire.
> 
> I always thought it would be a good idea to get one and rent it out. Maybe if someone on this site wanted to do a baseline measurement then rent it for $10 or something. Nothing to get rich but lower the cost of the product and help other outbackers out. I bet you could walk around an RV park and get it paid for in an hour. Just a thought.


Great idea...

Taking it one step further, we could have it sent to some of the larger Outback Rallies. Then everyone could use it for a a fee...and help offset the price. This would only involve one shipment of the scale, but many Outbackers would gain from it.

Anyone here own a scale and want to start making a few bucks?


----------

